# GT5000 Stealth dash idiot warning lights?



## Floater (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey,
I bought a used GT5000 and if I go by the model # 917.276220 it's a 2006 model. 
I've found some great info on this site about adding an hour meter and even an oil pressure gauge.

I have 100psi on the right cylinder and 30psi on the left.
I did a leak down test and had air getting past the rings.
I'm currently honing out the cylinders and have new pistons, etc on order.

This tractor has the 'stealth' dash p/n 193636X428.
I've seen where people talk about the spare openings in the dash for idiot lights but not 'how' to add them to the dash.

Thinking that maybe this dash & lights were used in 2006 or earlier on a different model, I've looked at the wiring diagram for the following models and found no idiot lights. Note: The years may be off, I've been trying to get the years & models straightened out.
2004 - GT5000 - 917.27605
2004 - GT5000 - 917.27608
2004 - DGT6000 - 917.27612
2005 - GT5000 - 917.27590
2005 - DGT5000 - 917.27638
2005 - ???????? - 917.27574
2005 - ???????? - 917.27633
2005 - Husq GTH2654 - 96025000100
2005ish - Husq LGT2554
2005ish - Husq GTH2554XP
2006 - Husq GTH26K54 - 96043003101
2004-06 - Husq YTH2248 - 954571977

Has anyone added the factory lights to this type of dash? They seem to be the quarter turn type.
Does anyone have a Craftsman or Husqvarn that has these lights as stock items?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I don't actually work on these, but I've looked at 100's of Craftsman schematics.

The only schematics I recall using any kind of indicator light are the old Suburban era types.
Things like electric lift indicator and possibly an idiot light from the motor/generator types.
Doesn't mean there aren't others, but nothing "recent" to my knowledge.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 90's GT5000 has a group of indicator lights on its dash and an hour meter - ive been told it was an expensive tractor in its day, had the 20HP twin onan, electric deck lift , unfortunately its become a parts tractor for my 86 GTII - might be easier to retro fit pieces from a 90's GT onto your tractor.


----------

